# Victor Charger



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

if anyone knows who repairs victor chargers let me know please i did a search in hobbytalk and nothing came up


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Check this thread out...Get a hold of TheSteve in that thread. He does some repairs.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=77683&highlight=victor


----------



## Butters16 (Dec 14, 2002)

Thanks for the help


----------



## Kenwood (Oct 18, 2004)

Stupid noob or old racer question/hijack... Are the victor chargers still Up to par by todays standards??? I have a Victor HI-Q SR charger...Im just getting back into racing...If they are still good that same me some $$$ versus buying a new charger for sure..


----------

